# ATD Again Cited in Sports Supplement Recall



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ATD Again Cited in Sports Supplement Recall SILVER SPRINGS, Nev.???Advanced Muscle Science announced a voluntary national recall of all lots of its products Arom-X, Arom-X UTT, Arom-XL, 4-AD and Devacol, all marketed as dietary supplements for testosterone boosting and sexual function. The products contain 1,4,6 etioallocholan-dione, known as ATD, an aromatase inhibitor that stops the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

